# Ja-sager



## sumogoo

Hallo! Ich bin auf der Suche nach eine Übersetzung für "ja-sager" und "Schleimer". Ich kenne zwar ein paar, sie sind aber entweder zu vulgär oder nur regional bekannt. Mir wäre ein Begriff lieber, der etwas milder ist als eine Alternative, die aggressiv oder unhöflich rüberkommt.

Ich weiß, dass es nicht 1 zu 1 dasselbe ist, aber bis jetzt bin ich nur auf "adulador" gekommen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"el sacristán de amén" gefällt Dir nicht?
"adulador" wäre die vornehme Variante.


----------



## sumogoo

susanainboqueixon said:


> "el sacristán de amén" gefällt Dir nicht?
> "adulador" wäre die vornehme Variante.



Danke für die Antwort. Ich komme aus Kolumbien und den Ausdruck kannte ich gar nicht, also ist es, genauso wie meinen anderen Varianten, zu regional bzw. nicht neutral genug. Ich brauche etwas, was jeder kennt, möchte aber nicht ständig "adulador" wiederholen, weil im Original auch die Rede von "Schleimer" UND "ja-sager" ist.. was eeeiiiigentlich nicht ganz dasselbe ist.


----------



## Tonerl

Da gäbe es noch den etwas bekannteren Ausdruck:
pelota
pelotero 
oder chupamedias


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"agasajador"? "obsequiador"? Nein? Dann geb' ich's auf


----------



## Peterdg

Hay otra palabra: "lameculos".


----------



## sumogoo

Hallo! Danke für die Antworte. Auf der Höhe (oder Tiefe lol) von "lameculos" kenne ich viele. Aber das ist, wie gesagt, je nach Gegend zu vulgär. "pelota", "pelotero", oder "chupamedias" sind mir unbekannt, also für die kolumbianisiche Zielgruppe weniger geeignet. Ich glaube ich werde wohl bei "adulador" o irgendwas mit "condescendiente" bleiben müssen..


----------



## Tonerl

sumogoo said:


> "pelota", "pelotero", oder "chupamedias" sind mir unbekannt, also für die kolumbianisiche Zielgruppe weniger geeignet



Das finde ich aber schade, passte es doch wie die Faust aufs Auge:
*hacer la pelota a alguien *
bei jdm schleimen 
vor jdm kriechen


----------



## sumogoo

Tonerl said:


> Das finde ich aber schade, passte es doch wie die Faust aufs Auge:
> *hacer la pelota a alguien *
> bei jdm schleimen
> vor jdm kriechen


Inhaltlich schon, aber dieser Ausdruck ist nicht im Land, in der Region bekannt. Die Zielgruppe ist klar definiert und sollte sich nicht wundern oder nachschlagen müssen.. Danke trotzdem. LG


----------

